# Hemichromis Christatus Babies :)



## OllieNZ (30 Mar 2010)

Hi All
Ive just been fighting a green water outbreak for the last week and yesterday when I got it cleared up I found out why...




My male H.Christatus had been doing some serious digging at the back of the tank. Now Ive got fry everywhere its quite cool to watch the parents herding them around.

Sorry for the rubbish photos I need a new camera.

Regards

Ollie


----------



## a1Matt (30 Mar 2010)

Nice one!
It is always a great feeling when you see new fry/shrimplets  8)


----------



## chilled84 (30 Mar 2010)

well done, i would love that to happen,.


----------



## jonnyjr (30 Mar 2010)

Beautiful Jewels, havent seen ones as red as that for a while. does anyone know if this is also a jewel cichlid?


----------



## Ed Seeley (30 Mar 2010)

Congrats on the babies.  Where did you source cristatus from?

Jonny the fish you pictured is a flowerhorn cichlid - a hybrid of a number of central american species that are a complete genetic mess.  They often get big and share the personality traits of their parent species.  

BTW jewel cichlids tend to colour up more when they breed like many cichlids.


----------



## jonnyjr (30 Mar 2010)

Learn something new every day, thanks for that Ed.


----------



## OllieNZ (31 Mar 2010)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> Congrats on the babies. Where did you source cristatus from?


Picked them up from my lfs 2 weeks ago, they get them from a local breeder they imported the parent fish for orignally. Â£14 for 4


			
				Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> BTW jewel cichlids tend to colour up more when they breed like many cichlids


I have another 2 (bought 4 to try get a pair) and they are a dark pinky colour.
After hearing some horror stories about Hemichromis Sp. being tank killers(there isnt alot of info out there about H. Christatus but plenty about other Hemichromis Sp.) I have been rather impressed with this pair they ignored everything except the other Hemichromis these are now in a sperate holding tank and going back to the store this weekend. Even then the agression was limited to chasing no ragged fins at all, my male dwarf gouramis beat each othe up worse  
A couple more pics of the parents.
The Female



The Male




Regards

Ollie


----------



## OllieNZ (12 May 2010)

Hi All
Just a quick update I have a bout a dozen left all around 2cm now. I dont have room to keep all of them as adults what size would be acceptable to give/sell them on?

Ollie


----------

